# Registro de 3 estados



## vladytor (Sep 24, 2006)

Alguien me puede dar un ejm de como funciona un buffer


----------



## Apollo (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola vladytor    

El ejemplo que describo en la imagen es uno de los más sencillos. además de que es con el que yo aprendí   .

En el primer diagrama está un buffer normal con una su salida conectada aun led. Pero además se conecta un switch mecánico para encender el led también.
En este caso no se puede utilizar el circuito, debido a que si la salida del buffer está en alto (5v) no habría gran problema, pero si la salida está en Bajo (a tierra), en cuanto presiones el boton, se va a quemar el buffer porque se desvían los 5 volts que entrega el botón hacia tierra directamente por la salida del buffer.

En el segundo caso, Se encuentra otro buffer, pero de 3 estados. La conexión es exactamente la misma. Pero con la diferencia de que el pin de control permite enviar la salida del buffer al 3er estado, dependiendo del tipo de compuerta, el pin de control se puede activar en el estado alto, o bajo.

Los tres estados de la salida:
1.- Estado Alto.
2.- Estado Bajo.
3.- Estado de alta impedancia.

En el estado de alta impedancia la salida del buffer queda "desconectada (virtualmente)" del circuito de salida, con este efecto, ya no importa si presionas el switch mecánico, la corriente sólo se dirige al led. Evitando quemar el buffer completo.

El cambio de el pin de control debe hacerse antes de que se presione el switch mecánico.
Además, ya en la práctica, se puede poner otro buffer, o un Flip-Flop, o cualquier otro dispositivo de control extra para una sola salida, sin interferir una con la otra.

Espero y te sirva el ejemplo.

Un saludo a todos en el foro.


----------

